# Minnesota



## carnzayne (Jan 3, 2017)

I looked around and the only other Minnesota threads are as old as 2014.

Any other Minnesota froggers out there?

If there are have anyone tried to shop from Twin City Reptiles. They carry a few species of dart frogs and springtails and isopods and was wondering anyone had any luck with them.

thanks


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm here! I haven't bought any frogs from them ever, but the ones they have look good!


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't live in MN any longer, but I can recommend Twin Cities Reptiles. They totally renovated a couple years ago and seem to be carrying a lot more frogs than when I lived close.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm located in wisconsin, but only about an hour away from MN. I have never shopped at Twin City reptiles but I have heard good things about it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Another Minnesotan here and I have purchased from Twin Cities Reptiles. It's by far the best place around as far as frogs are concerned. I purchased 3 juvenile leucs from them a few months ago and they've been bold, chubby, great eaters since day 1! I've also talked to their employee that has been responsible for their recent influx of darts and she said they have several local breeders that they've been working with.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm on the border of Fargo, so far away from everyone


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

I have family up there so I'm in the area occasionally- are there any good specialty places you've found that you would recommend?


----------



## Bentley86 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another Minnesota here! Just thought I would reply and follow for future use. Live around the Twin Citites. What kind of frogs do you guys keep?


----------



## mpedersen (Jun 30, 2014)

Duluth checkin' in and I know there are more of us here. With Roger Hill opening up The Snake Pit on the weekends in the basement of World of Fish, I can only hope to see a growing and thriving herp community up here in the "Northland".


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Bentley86 said:


> Another Minnesota here! Just thought I would reply and follow for future use. Live around the Twin Citites. What kind of frogs do you guys keep?


I have green sip and Brazilian yellow head tincs, standard leucs, and p. Vittatus for darts. I also have theloderma corticale and a few different species of dwarf geckos! What do you keep? I live in the northern suburbs of the cities.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentley86 (Jan 10, 2017)

I Just got into the hobbie after keeping Reefs for many years. Right now I have a group of Standard Luecs in 90 corner tank and a pair of Azureus! Working on a 40 Breeder Vert that I plan to get some Thumbs in this spring!


----------



## Bentley86 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got my first frogs this
past March after many years keeping Saltwater reefs. As of now I have a a 90 corner with standard Leucs and another tank
with pair of Azeurus.


----------



## Bentley86 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry, I thought I forgot to submit my precious post.


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Haha nice, what kind of thumbs are you leaning towards?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentley86 (Jan 10, 2017)

Right now I am leaning towards the Varaderos. They seem like they are a good beginner thumb and I love the way they look.


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

Another Minnesotan here used to be in the hobby years ago just getting back in


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Im in the South Metro


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

Another MN frogger. Currently keeping azureus, green sips and fine spot leucs. I have been one of the local breeders that have supplied them with green sips and azureus froglets starting about a year ago.


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

I will chime in, I'm up in Albertville. I keep lined day geckos and Bronze Mantellas


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Not a Minnesotan myself, but I'm close by in Northern Iowa. If there was something going on, I could be convinced to drive up pretty easily.


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

Jtheer how long ago did you supply them to tcr. I probably have some of your offspring.


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry I meant jtherr


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

Tomheaser said:


> Jtheer how long ago did you supply them to tcr. I probably have some of your offspring.


The first time I supplied frogs to them was about a year ago and have three other times since then. I hope the potential offspring are treating you well!


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh cool, I stopped in at TCR this summer and they had just got some new darts particularly Ranitomeya, I wonder maybe those were yours


----------



## NickMan (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to check in and say "Hi" since I am getting back into darts.... again.

I missed the herp show in Nov and have been having trouble finding frogs since winter has set but was wondering if anyone had any tads, or frogs for sale on the forum. I have yet to make it up to TCR since I've started looking. Years in the aquarium/pet tarde have made paying retail very hard to swallow! 

If you have anything drop me a line!

-Nick


----------



## Apoplast (Mar 17, 2020)

Are there any local Twin Cities herp groups that meet regularly? Well, not right, right now, of course. Maybe it is too much to hope for, but it seems like it would be cool to get to chat in person, when the pandemic allows again, with other folks who keep darts or at least other herps. Just curious if there is anything out there. I've found the Minnesota Herpetological Society, but from their website they seem more like a conservation and education group. Which is great, just not exactly what I am looking for. Thanks in advance for any leads!


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

I know it’s a old post, but I’m in Mankato Minnesota


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

Just east of the Twin Cities over here!


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m also in MN! Twin Cities Reptiles is awesome! I go there whenever I can. I would go more often if I lived closer! I’m a little ways east of the Twin Cities.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

Kribensis said:


> I’m also in MN! Twin Cities Reptiles is awesome! I go there whenever I can. I would go more often if I lived closer! I’m a little ways east of the Twin Cities.


I just went there for the first time to get my exo terra. It was really cool. Not much for dart frogs specifically (or maybe they were just out of some items) but I did enjoy looking at all the other animals there.


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

Jennifer said:


> I just went there for the first time to get my exo terra. It was really cool. Not much for dart frogs specifically (or maybe they were just out of some items) but I did enjoy looking at all the other animals there.


Yeah, they have some dart frogs usually, but not a lot. They usually just have a few types of tincs and sometimes some leucs or auratus. Never seen many other (dart) frogs there. They must sell out of the other stuff before I get there. All sorts of other cool animals there though!


----------



## musthavebeenbugs (Jun 21, 2021)

We are lucky to have two places in the metro area now. Snake Discovery carries some frogs in their retail area. 

I recall seeing South American Bird Poop frogs and a few types of reed frogs in stock last weekend.


----------



## Eli (Sep 30, 2021)

I need to check out Snake Discovery. +1 on the Twin Cities Reptiles recommendation. Great people, great place, love the owners. 

Brooklyn Park here. If any meetups happen I’d be interested.


----------



## Apoplast (Mar 17, 2020)

Eli said:


> Brooklyn Park here. If any meetups happen I’d be interested


I don't know of any, but this seems as good a place as any to organize something. DM me if you want to talk about figuring out if we could get enough people together to make something happen.

Anyone else around the area interested, in concept at least?


----------



## Verdant (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd be interested in a meetup. I'm in La Crosse Wisconsin.


----------



## Apoplast (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, that make two of us.  There is a Minnesota frogger groups of some sort on Facebook, but I'm not on that platform, so I have been unable to reach those folks. Still, two is a start I suppose.


----------

